# Calibre oddity



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I converted a book using Calibre and now I see this message and link every other page or so...

*Generated by ABC Amber LIT Converter, 
http://www.processtext.com/abclit.html*

ABC Amber is a converter of just about everything (freeware). How can I get rid of the above message.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I used Calibre to put the same book on my Kindle. It does the same thing - shows a link. I also noticed that the book separates sentences as if breaking for a new paragraph.  Since this happened on both devices, I think the problem is unfixable, but the book is good!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The ABC converter puts that message in there, I think only if you are using the free version. It's not a Calibre problem.

What format are you converting from?

You can get rid of it, but it requires some knowledge of regex (regular expressions).

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I thought it was something that I was doing incorrectly. I'll live with it. I don't remember what it was. I've had the book for over a year and just never opened it. Gotta be in the right frame of mind for a Dr. Scarpetta book!


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

GinnyB said:


> I used Calibre to put the same book on my Kindle. It does the same thing - shows a link. I also noticed that the book separates sentences as if breaking for a new paragraph. Since this happened on both devices, I think the problem is unfixable, but the book is good!


That can be changed by going into look and feel and changing space between paragraphs and indent.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

JenniHolbrook-Talty said:


> That can be changed by going into look and feel and changing space between paragraphs and indent.


Going into? Going into what? All I did was "convert" the book in Calibre and then loaded it. It really is annoying, but I hate the paragraph breaks in the middle of a sentence more than the 2 lines of text that is added.

All I have is Calibre.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Going into? Going into what? All I did was "convert" the book in Calibre and then loaded it. It really is annoying, but I hate the paragraph breaks in the middle of a sentence more than the 2 lines of text that is added.
> 
> All I have is Calibre.


In Calibre, when you select a book and click on "Convert Books" up at the top, the page that comes up has a column on the left where you can customize your conversion. One of those choices is "Look and Feel" - among your options there is "Remove spacing between paragraphs". Whether that would remove those lines or not, I'm not sure, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> In Calibre, when you select a book and click on "Convert Books" up at the top, the page that comes up has a column on the left where you can customize your conversion. One of those choices is "Look and Feel" - among your options there is "Remove spacing between paragraphs". Whether that would remove those lines or not, I'm not sure, but it might be worth a try.


Ahhhh... I remember seeing that. I was worried it might make the whole book one paragraph! I'll try it and see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I also noticed that the book separates sentences as if breaking for a new paragraph. Since this happened on both devices, I think the problem is unfixable, but the book is good!


This may be an artifact of conversion from PDF to text. I see this happen a lot.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> This may be an artifact of conversion from PDF to text. I see this happen a lot.
> 
> Mike


I suspect you're right. None of this, however, stops me from reading the book! The most annoying thing I ever found reading ebooks was the underlining (highlighting) on the Kindle. That REALLY bugged me. I finally learned how to remove the highlights.

The extra returns were bothersome at first until I realized it's that or don't read the book!


----------

